

Artificial Intelligence - is it really possible in this way ? - marcofloriano

I´m a graduate student of Computer Science from Brazil and i´m studying Artificial Intelligence, and i´m loving it. Before i start the course, i was working in my self "intelligent machine" without any knowledge of formal AI.<p>I see, there´s a lot of research made at last decades, but i don´t think they (the AI researchers) are even close from something that we can call Intelligence.<p>My point is ... is it possible to create intelligence without life ? Intelligence from a dead "system", like softwares ?<p>Intelligence is critically connected to existence ... so how can we create intelligence without creating a living artificial organism before ?<p>What you think, am i flying ?
======
jacquesm
That's literally the billion dollar question. Even the simplest functional
'seed AI' would be a major technological shock.

There are lots of people betting vast sums of money on the answer being 'yes'.

Maybe the question is not so much if it is possible but if it is possible with
current technology and if not in what century we'll be technologically
advanced enough to really make this work.

It would certainly take some of the fun out of programming, programming would
become teaching.

~~~
marcofloriano
Thanks a lot for your answer.

And yes, a lot of people are trying to recreate intelligence without life ...
the problem is ... intelligence is a function of living beings. You don´t see,
on nature, intelligent rocks,for instance. But you do see intelligent insects,
like bees.

So first of all, i think we need to create some kind of rudimentary life and
then develop intelligence on it.

DNA is the base of life. There´s patterns, a language behind the DNA ... so i
do think we can use "programming" to create structures like the DNA to form
artificial beings.

So i think it´s really possible to create life (artificial) and intelligence
(rudimentary) with our current technologies, but we cant do that with our
current paradoxes , our way to do things. We need new forms of think, we need
to start thinking like gods, not like humans. Sorry by the poor enlgish.

~~~
indrax
Why does intelligence have to be a function of living being?

If intelligence is a matter of the kinds of mental activities
someone/something is able to perform, what activities require DNA?

~~~
marcofloriano
"If intelligence is a matter of the kinds of mental activities
someone/something is able to perform, what activities require DNA?"

DNA structures are like algorithms. The DNA is the information that tell our
cells (and cells is the most basic unit of life, most important too) how to do
things. So everything requires DNA ...

Life is not something inside you and me. Life is something present at each
cell of our body. It´s not just the brain that can die, our finger, our foot,
our skin ... everything can die. We are the combination of all this, we are
not only our brains like Artificial Intelligence tend to think. Everything is
interconnected to perform life. Including intelligence. Intelligence don´t
exist for itself, it exists for the living being.

Look, i´m nothing and i just have very basic knowledge of AI, i´m much more a
philosopher than a researcher. But, i´m trying to bring new points in order to
find new ways to do things. So i´m just trying to bring up new points, not the
final truth.

~~~
jacquesm
I think you're falling prey to having limited knowledge about a field and then
expanding on that knowledge thinking that what you think must be new because
you didn't know it before.

Probably the best course of action if you want to advance the field of AI is
to first get current with the the field, _then_ start thinking up new stuff,
preferably in concert with other people in the field to keep you on the right
track. It's rare that an outsider with limited knowledge of a field can
suddenly make some fairly obvious contribution that those in the field had
overlooked.

~~~
marcofloriano
Thanks for the advice jacquesm, i´m going to study everything deep before
asking new questions.

